# Whistler got fixed today



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

Little update, Whistler had the big operation today. Poor kid. Vet just called to let me know he was doing fine. Apparently he bled a bit more than usual but nothing off the charts. He had a golf ball sized lump on his chest 2 weeks ago and we couldn't figure it out. Apparently he may have had a run in with a porcupine or another (spine from a Pine tree).. Any suggestions on a nice chest protector? I have the Rivers West blaze orange coat that still fits. Seeing as though he goes offleash so much, I think we have no choice in putting something on him when he's barreling through the woods... 

AT


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Get him a skid plate.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/skid-plate-oreange.html


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Still a happy kid


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

AT,

Ever see Astro on the Jetsons? Whistler does a perfect impression.

Happy boy.

RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm really hoping that's a dog chew!!! ;D 

Hobbsy


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Lol. There was a thread on Reddit the other day where people discussed how much that looked like a sex toy


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hobbsy, I can confirm, it is a chew toy  
RBD, Whistler is many things here in the household: ping pong ball, race car driver, Jetsons, alarm system, hunter, loverboy, and the list goes on!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

hobbsy1010 said:


> I'm really hoping that's a dog chew!!! ;D
> 
> Hobbsy


 Darcy has one of those chews.... : :..she carries it through our village, she gets a few strange looks ;D..it's rubber and shocking pink. :...my wife says she wants one for Christmas, I think this really strange as she never walks Darcy


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

> I think this really strange as she never walks Darcy


Maybe she is... teething?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really hoping that's a dog chew!!! ;D
> ...



I sometimes walk my two with an old black lab and it's owner( who shall remain anonymous) but is quite a high ranking police officer.
He loves to tell his tale of a Saturday morning walk with his lab named ( I'm sure he won't mind) Meg....

Xxxxx moving close to the end of their daily 50 minute walk, was calling Meg who was rustling round in some undergrowth, close to a bridge where the two had to cross on their way home.
After repeatedly calling his beloved Lab, she finally emursed from the brush with a sizeable stick in her mouth, ready to carry home.
As owner and dog crossed the busy footbridge ( Saturday morning sports fields!!) where he passed a number of pedestrians 'smirking' and 'snickering' at him and his pup!!!!!

Finally getting to the other side of the bridge and out onto the playing field Meg decides to drop the 'Stick' for some final retrieve fun before home....

Xxxxx, picked the 'Stick' up, only to find that his trusted Meg had retrieved a 12 inch, black, shall we say 'sex toy'!!!

Well with so many people around you can imagine his initial horror of his find!!
His next dilemma, being a upstanding officer of the 'laaawww',
Should he bin it in the park or take it home and dispose of it and risk further questioning from his wife!!!!

As an upstanding member of the law he took it home and disposed of it!!! His wife was more concerned with him picking it up with bare hands and carrying it down their street, than listening to his explanation of the find!!!!' ;D 

Hobbsy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eQHRnHHd4M

Annabelle the Vizsla in a You Tube episode "The Collar."

Enjoy

RBD


----------

